# tech support policy



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

This is only a rumor, repeat only a rumor. Do not panic.


----------



## xIsamuTM (Jul 8, 2008)

+10


----------



## Jasqid (Oct 26, 2008)

LOL:lol:


----------



## MRinDenver (Feb 3, 2003)

About five years ago I worked with the company that spawned the comic strip.

I didn't realize it was still around.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm moving this to the "Laughter" forum for more discussion.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

to make matters much worse...


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

I have a sliding scale for this purpose... I'll let you decide on why (and it isn't based on income) Doctors and Lawyers pay the most.

I remember a guy who I worked with years ago when we were selling VCR's and he said "my ultimate fear is to wake up in an emergency room, seriously injured and I am looking up into the face of a doctor who couldn't program the clock on his VCR last week!

Larry


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Is that an IT joke?


----------



## Max Mike (Oct 18, 2008)

spartanstew said:


> Is that an IT joke?


A bad one


----------

